# February And MYTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Not bad considering the horrible winter we are having. Car sales are down all over so to still hit the 500 mark is not horrible.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine is in those totals somewhere. :clap:

But agree - this was a nasty winter, and February is a short month to boot. They still cracked 500 despite that, and with no special incentives on the diesels.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I think the bigger news in those numbers is VW. The Jetta is down 36.4% vs. Feb 13. and 31.1% YTD vs. 2013. I wonder if we can attribute any of that to the CTD?


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I walked into a locally owned auto parts store and picked up a jug of DEF. The counter tech did not know about the CTD. Thought I was picking it up for a VW. 
This car still seems to be invisible to the public.

Ken


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully the numbers will climb into the 4 digits per month, like VW. BMW marketing has been working, look at #3 and #4.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wonder how many of the BMW diesels are being bought vs leased. Saw somewhere that BMW's are over 60% leased.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uh, doing a LITTLE mathematics:

(500 sales)/(50-states) = 10 sales per state, in February

...or, about one sale every THREE days...not exactly what I would call "hot sales."


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

PanJet said:


> I think the bigger news in those numbers is VW. The Jetta is down 36.4% vs. Feb 13. and 31.1% YTD vs. 2013. I wonder if we can attribute any of that to the CTD?


OK. "any" being the weasel word here...

But YTD numbers with only Jan and Feb to work with, are going to be volatile. Since the Jetta sells in the thousands per month range, even 100 people defecting to Chevrolet isn't very sigificant.

I think it's probably a combination of ageing product, and *many* other choices in this market segment. You can see why GM decided to take a stab, the list is almost entirely comprised of German vehicles so any new entrant is offering the consumer a fresh choice.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Adding to the mix, it appears gasoline prices are waking up. There's been a steady climb through February. This could play into the spring sales in unexpected ways... GM launched the CTD last summer, but prices began to sag shortly after that and have been in the low 3's for several months.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> OK. "any" being the weasel word here...
> 
> But YTD numbers with only Jan and Feb to work with, are going to be volatile. Since the Jetta sells in the thousands per month range, even 100 people defecting to Chevrolet isn't very sigificant.
> 
> I think it's probably a combination of ageing product, and *many* other choices in this market segment. You can see why GM decided to take a stab, the list is almost entirely comprised of German vehicles so any new entrant is offering the consumer a fresh choice.


The Jetta only sold ~2,000 diesels last month. Sure that is 4x more than the CTD, but considering the TDI is old faithful when it comes to diesel cars in the U.S., the Cruze isn't doing too bad.

I did forget about the "aging" thing you mentioned; the 2014 is the last year of the current Jetta TDI, so a lot of potential buyers might be waiting for the '15. That might have more to do with it.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

It might be helpful for sales if GM really was interested in selling to advertise.Hard to hit the market when it is only "us" the people interested in something other than "GERMAN" engineering that are looking around for something else


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

> *0% financing* is available for qualified buyers and lessees on our entire line-up of 2014 Chevrolet/GMC Light Duty Trucks, SUVs and Cruze's (except Diesel), so if you have been thinking about getting into a new vehicle *NOW IS THE TIME! *


email from my dealer thats having a sale right now....no 0% on diesel cruze....they having no problem selling them or ???


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> email from my dealer thats having a sale right now....no 0% on diesel cruze....they having no problem selling them or ???


Hmm, it looks like that deal is only GM Canada at the moment; nothing like that in the U.S.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Not too much longer to wait for March numbers. 

So far, I have yet to spot another CTD on the road, though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> Not too much longer to wait for March numbers.
> 
> So far, I have yet to spot another CTD on the road, though.


I saw a couple green badges on the highway but would imagine they were Eco and not 2.0TD


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I feel confident the CTD will be around for some time to come. They're simply too good a car to simply disappear. I wonder what the gas Cruze is doing in sales and percentagewise whether the CTD is keeping pace.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I feel confident the CTD will be around for some time to come. They're simply too good a car to simply disappear. I wonder what the gas Cruze is doing in sales and percentagewise whether the CTD is keeping pace.


That would be a good data point, I am curious too.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

What are the latest sales numbers? 

We emailed the dealer and said "We want another one just like this" and got back a phone call "Hi, this is so and so, when would you like to come in for a test drive?" Apparently they cannot read anything but phone numbers.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I told the salesman and his supervisor where I bought mine, that the reason I got it was because they did not option it out too high. I'm keeping an eye on their inventory just out of curiosity to see what kind of diesel they replace it with.


----------

